# Solar hot water heater pump



## bwinter714 (Jun 8, 2021)

What type of motor is connected to the pump you're using? You may be able to electrically throttle the speed of the motor, this reducing the flow rate. Would also help with overheating you're experiencing.


----------



## mariahardy (Dec 6, 2021)

Please note that the flow of water is connected to the depth of operation. The deeper you have to pump, the less the water pressure would be. Solar water pump makers generally supply their system’s water flow at distinct total pump head elevations.


----------



## vipinbaghel (3 mo ago)

Active Solar Water Heating Systems....Thanks
Pumps *circulate household water through the collectors and into the home*.
*8 Days Delhi Agra Jaipur Udaipur Tour*


----------

